# Horror sounds of the night????



## BLAKKHEART

This is not ment to offend anyone. I bought a halloween tape called Horror Sounds of the night and played it in my tape player. Turned the volume up it was good scary sounds and moaning . This woman on the tape starts sceaming and keeps screaming then this guy starts to moan. I didn't think any thing of it . My mother walks in and complains that the tape sounds obsene. She said the woman sounded like she was having the big "O". I laughed and could never get that out of my mind. I could never bring my self to play that tape at Halloween. I have ruined that tape for all the people that I know own one. At Halloween time I decorated my work area one year, and a woman that worked with me brought that tape to work, that she bought, and I could not bring myself to play it at work because of that. She asked my why I didn't want to play it and I , very politely, explained it to her. She said I don't think thats the same tape as mine. But she said she would take it home and check it out. The next day she came to work and told me , laughing, that I was right. She was a good sport. Our group sat and played a little of it , laughing the whole time. Beware.... You have been warned! LOL


----------



## lerandell

LOL... I thought I had just about every haunt sound track ever made.... I guess not.I have never heard that one. Where did you get it so I know not to buy it when I see it.


----------



## BLAKKHEART

I bought it at Kmart many years ago. Back when Kmart was still around. I think I was right out of High school. I have it still but dare not play it. Everytime I see it I just laugh. You live in Ennis, I live in Lancaster, bring me some beer.


----------



## Wolfman

Sounds bizzarre, but, if you ever put on an "Adult House of Horror", you might be able to work it into the soundtrack. It reminds me of "The Howling" scene where two werewolves get it on by a campfire. I can't let my daughter watch that one.


----------



## Shadojack

Umm.... Downloads?


----------



## Spooky Chuck

Hehe! This is funny. I have that tape also. I never thought of it like that. I'll probably never be able to listen to it the same way again


----------



## The Dark Gardener

To paraphrase Count Dracula:

"Listen to them. The ladies-of-the-evening. What music they make."


----------



## granamyr

Hahahahahaha..
I've had that tape for over 20 years...it was my 1st sound tape from when I was a kid...I still listen now and then, and have had the same reaction.
My question is, does anyone know what tune the organ is playing? I heard it on NPR once in brief, but never knew what composition it was..I want it in full.


----------



## cingularpat

I am DYING to find the organ piece from the very beginning of this tape. I had it at one point, but can't find it anymore. I found the rest of the album under a different title "Sounds To Make You Shiver" and it has everything EXCEPT the organ from the beginning! Has anyone had any luck identifying/finding this piece for download????


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

*X rated halloween fx*

I have a few tracks like that some guy heavy breathing and moaning loudly. I would never play them on halloween as it would just seem erm pervy like my hubbies hiding amongst my garden bushes having a w..k lol Somebody might call the police!

I'll stick to howling wind and thunder.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Funny you mention that, because the other night I noticed on one of my CDs it sounds like a woman was doing that same thing... Pretty gruesome when you have little tots walking around.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

*x rated halloween*

Exactly, yeah you really have to check these cd's before you use them..lol
they're enough to make you blush


----------



## Halloweiner

Over at Scar Stuff they said that the organ comes from Phantom of The Cathedral on the Power Records "Ghostly Sounds" LP.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

I have a tape that's the same thing...But it'll always remain my favorite tape because i used to play it every halloween growing up. When I got older I did notice there was a part with a chick sounding a little obscene....then right in the middle of it a deep voice says "It's a shame you don't appreciate my hospitality"

ok really wtf is going on THERE!?

They really need some better voice actors on these tapes that know the difference between pain/anguish/fear and joy/passion/etc


----------



## Halloweiner

I just won one of these still in the package off ebay for $5.00.

You're right about the voice actors, but that's the kind of cheesiness that endears them to many.


----------



## Lonescarer

This is exactly why I have decided to make my own audio on audacity this year.


----------



## Halloweiner

I posted the Horror Sounds Of The Night tape in the Music section *HERE*. It isn't quite as bad as I expected except for the orgasmic woman....lol.


----------



## spookyone

oh wow never thought id come across a sound track the actually did that... yikes thanks for heads up . (since we usally have kids running amok around our halloween party)


----------



## NOWHINING

I wonder if that is why i dont do haunted horror sounds at the party. this rings a bell a bit to me. heavy breathing? moaning? I will never hear a cd or tape like this ever.


----------



## Halloweiner

LOL...I dunno. I've listened to it many times, and I don't think it is all that bad.


----------



## savagehaunter

Yes, Yes I have this tape some where in the early Halloween sound effects I have. The big O lady is definetly a noisie lady.


----------



## itzmurda

A guy on YouTube actually edited it to take those sections out






“This is the edited version. I took out about a minute and a half of "suggestive" moaning and groaning sounds, which was more like a porn film than anything Halloween-related. As a kid, when listening to this, i always had to rush to the tape player and turn down the volume so my parents wouldn't think something weird was going on in my room”


----------

